# no blinders



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Was it this

http://www.horseforum.com/driving/energetic-pony-help-109363/page2/#post1343424


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks hoopla thats the one


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

No,I cannot help you find your vid,but honest? There are no such things as blinders.They are properly known as blinkers, and some horses go great without them..


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

oceanne said:


> No,I cannot help you find your vid,but honest? There are no such things as blinders.They are properly known as blinkers, and some horses go great without them..


Again Oceanne....I have been driving for a LONG time and both are correct, though many more people know them as blinders, as blinkers would be more associated with what you find on a race horses head cover. :?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Blinders and blinkers are somewhat same but also different BLINKERS are seen mostly on TB race horses where as BLINDERS are more on Harness horses. They serve the same purpose but look different. And I dont know about anyone else but that post from OCEAN sounded a bit rude. JMO

TRR


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *Blinders and blinkers are somewhat same but also different BLINKERS are seen mostly on TB race horses where as BLINDERS are more on Harness horses. They serve the same purpose but look different. And I dont know about anyone else but that post from OCEAN sounded a bit rude. JMO*
> 
> *TRR*


Timber...I second that vote..and I thought more of condescending. Were all hear to learn, and I do teach public harnessing and education...but your right...we draft folks call them blinders too...


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Rude? Im sorry if someone points out what they feel is an incorrect term that gives them the wrong impression.There was no offese intended.Again,blinders are something completely different and completely blinds the horse.Blinkers are part of a driving bridle.I believe I addressed all this in the other thread...I hope you do decide to read it.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Jimmy,some horses get spooked and some dont pay attention to the task at hand,thus,the blinkers. But back in the day,many horses did not even wear them.It just depends on your horse,they arent a requirement for the most part.


----------

